# waxworms



## Oli (Jan 20, 2005)

Does anyone know if waxworms are a good food for mantids?

Thanks


----------



## Leah (Jan 20, 2005)

As an occasional feeder, yes, they are terribly high in fat (54% give or take).


----------



## DeShawn (Jan 20, 2005)

And for anyone wondering, the moths they become aren't much better... I have taken them out of my mantids diet altogether. They aren't bad as an occasional feeder, I just had no reason to raise them (they reproduce like crazy) if I didn't use them enough.


----------



## Leah (Jan 21, 2005)

The moths do not eat, therefore they are empty except what their body itself contains, making them virtually void of useful nutrition, in my opinion.


----------

